# Aluminum Mount for Green Egg



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Large mounting pads for the rear deck. Very stable!:usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats pretty badass.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

saweeeeet...imagine having a boat big enough to mount that on and what you might cook on it while offshore...i'm hungry just thinking about it...


----------

